# iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen



## kühlprofi (15. Februar 2013)

*iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Hallo Community,

Bereits in iOS 4 und iOS 5 war es möglich mit Hilfe einiger Tricks die 4-Stellige Code-Sperre zu umgehen.
Damals wurde die Sicherheitslücke mit einem Update iOS 4.2 aufgehoben.
Nun soll laut 20Minuten.ch die Code-Sperre ebenfalls beim aktuellen iOS 6.1(.1) spielend einfach zu umgehen sein.






Das Vorgehen ist wie folgt von der gängigsten Gratis-Zeitung der Schweiz (20 Minuten.ch) beschrieben:

Power Button bestätigen - Gerät nicht ausschalten sondern "abbrechen"
Eine beliebige Notfallnummer wählen und Anruf sofort wieder abbrechen.
In den Standbymodus wechseln
iPhone reaktivieren und Powerbutton für 3 Sekunden gedrückt halten.
Den Notruf-Button unten links betätigen.
Danach ist es möglich alle Nummern zu wählen, die Kontakte werden freigegeben. Ebenfalls soll es möglich sein mit einem kleinen Umweg gespeicherte Fotos anzuschauen. Wie das PCGH-Mitglied ryzen1 anmerkte ist dies der Fall, wenn man lediglich einem Kontakt ein Bild zuweisen will. Auf den Homescreen an sich erhält man jedoch keinen Zugriff.

Quelle: 20 Minuten Online - So knackt man beim iPhone die Code-Sperre - News


Eigene Meinung:
______________________________________________________________________________________________

Meiner Meinung nach sollte sowas natürlich nicht möglich sein! Dass es sowieso irgendeinen Weg gibt, diese Codesperre zu umgehen ist ja denkbar. Aber so einfach? Mit ein bisschen Übung hat man ein iPhone mit iOS 6.1 innert ein paar Sekunden für Telefonate entsperrt. Das kann mMn fatale Folgen haben, wenn man sein iPhone verliert und sich durch die Code-Sperre sicher fühlt und sich mit dem Telefonabo-sperren etwas Zeit lässt (a la "evtl. kommt das Handy ja wieder zum vorschein.. ist ja eh gesperrt".)
Für iPhoneuser rate ich, evtl. andere Lock-Tools zu verwenden, da ich selbst kein iPhone besitze, kann ich hier leider nur wenig weiterhelfen.
Ich nehme an in kürze wird dieses Sicherheitsleck mit einem Update gestopft.

Edit: 
Auf allthingsD.com (http://allthingsd.com/20130214/new-iphone-vulnerability-lets-anyone-bypass-passcode/) wird bestätigt, dass Apple in Zukunft ein Fix als Update rausbringen wird.


> Trudy Muller told *AllThingsD*. “We are aware of this issue, and will deliver a fix in a future software update.”


 

"keinnick" der PCGH-Community hat zwei wichtige und tolle Features gepostet, die beim abhanden kommen eines iPhones schlimmeres verhindern könnten:

iCloud: Ihr Gerät sperren und verfolgen 
iCloud: Gerät per Fernzugriff löschen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle Bild: http://www.iphoneworld.ca/


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Würde den Titel ändern in : [TUTORIAL] iPhone Code sperre in unter 10 sekunden knacken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Hm ob das wirklich als News durchgeht und nicht von der Rennleitung ins Nirvana verbannt wird?


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

lustig 
aber für besitzer schlecht


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Der TE könnte uns ja noch zeigen wie man Windows crackt.


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

ich bitte drum 

ich warte TE
verlange aber gleich absoluten suport 24std am besten


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Würde den Titel ändern in : [TUTORIAL] iPhone Code sperre in unter 10 sekunden knacken.


 



Danke, gute Idee! Das steht in x-Onlineportalen so, ebenfalls in der gängigsten Gratiszeitung der Schweiz, die 80% der ÖV-Benutzer lesen.
Vielleicht ist es sinnvoll zu wissen wie das geht, weil man so selber testen kann ob sein eigenes Gerät davon betroffen ist, "weiterdenken"



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Der TE könnte uns ja noch zeigen wie man Windows crackt.


Kann sich jeder selber in 10 Sekunden ergoogeln.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm ob das wirklich als News durchgeht und nicht von der Rennleitung ins Nirvana verbannt wird?



Ja dann habe ich Pech gehabt, trotzdem finde ich es gut, wenn man Leute über Sicherheitslücken aufklärt.


----------



## ryzen1 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das kann mMn fatale Folgen haben, wenn man sein iPhone verliert und sich durch die Code-Sperre sicher fühlt und sich mit dem Telefonabo-sperren etwas Zeit lässt (a la "evtl. kommt das Handy ja wieder zum vorschein.. ist ja eh gesperrt".)


 
Wie du schon sagst, dazu muss das Gerät erstmal physisch in fremdem Besitz sein. Und spielend einfach ist dass dann noch lange nicht ^^

Btw. Um auf die Bilder Zugriff zu haben, muss man einfach nur einem Kontakt ein Bild zuweisen. Dann kann man liebevoll die Bilder durchforsten.


Sollte aber Mr.X ein geklautes iPhone in den Händen halten würde dieser wohl eher das Phone platt machen und verkaufen. Dieser wird sich wenig um deinen letzten One Night Stand und den peinlichen Partyfotos kümmern


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagst, dazu muss das Gerät erstmal physisch in fremdem Besitz sein. Und spielend einfach ist dass dann noch lange nicht ^^
> 
> Btw. Um auf die Bilder Zugriff zu haben, muss man einfach nur einem Kontakt ein Bild zuweisen. Dann kann man liebevoll die Bilder durchforsten.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für deinen konstruktive Beitrag, es geht doch 
Du hast Recht, dass man physisch an ein iPhone gelangt, an welches man nicht gelangen sollte, erfordert eine Menge an krimineller Energie.
Dass Mr.X oder vielleicht auch Lady X  das iPhone platt machen würde, denke ich auch. Es sei denn jemand will gezielt Kontakte o.ä. in seinen Besitz ergreiffen.
Je nach dem könnten Fotos und Kontakte aber schon interessant sein! Gerade bei deinem Beispiel kommt mir in den Sinn, dass man sich vor gewiften Freundinnen bis zum Update in Acht nehmen muss, was man so alles am letzten Männerabend fotografiert hat


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Natürlich ist das Mist und sollte nicht funktionieren. Aber das Argument "sollte ich mein iPhone verlieren" zählt für mich nicht. Da verlasse ich mich nicht auf so´nen Pincode sondern lasse erstmal die Karte sperren und sperre dann das Gerät bzw. lösche es aus der Ferne sofern es Empfang hat (iCloud: Ihr Gerät sperren und verfolgen bzw. iCloud: Gerät per Fernzugriff löschen)


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Mist und sollte nicht funktionieren. Aber das Argument "sollte ich mein iPhone verlieren" zählt für mich nicht. Da verlasse ich mich nicht auf so´nen Pincode sondern lasse erstmal die Karte sperren und sperre dann das Gerät bzw. lösche es aus der Ferne sofern es Empfang hat (iCloud: Ihr Gerät sperren und verfolgen bzw. iCloud: Gerät per Fernzugriff löschen)



Ich persönlich würde auch sofort die Karte sperren lassen, dasselbe würde ich auch mit Kreditkarten etc. tun.
Die beiden Verfahren die du da verlinkt hast, sind diese nur möglich wenn man die iCloud verwendet, bzw. das spezifisch eingerichtet hat?


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde auch sofort die Karte sperren lassen, dasselbe würde ich auch mit Kreditkarten etc. tun.
> Die beiden Verfahren die du da verlinkt hast, sind diese nur möglich wenn man die iCloud verwendet, bzw. das spezifisch eingerichtet hat?


 
Ja, Du musst über iCloud "Mein iPhone suchen" einrichten. Danach kannst Du mit Deiner Apple-ID über ein anderes Apple-Gerät (und ich glaub auch über das Web) Dein Gerät orten bzw. es löschen.


----------



## dj*viper (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

und solange es kein fix seitens apple gibt, können jailbreaker die schwachstelle beheben.
Sicherheit durch Jailbreak! disableEmergency “behebt” iOS 6 / 6.1 Lockscreen Passwort Schwachstelle! | apfeleimer


----------



## Quiz (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Na zum Glück bin ich noch bei iOS 5 geblieben.


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



dj*viper schrieb:


> und solange es kein fix seitens apple gibt, können jailbreaker die schwachstelle beheben.
> Sicherheit durch Jailbreak! disableEmergency “behebt” iOS 6 / 6.1 Lockscreen Passwort Schwachstelle! | apfeleimer



Ja mag sein, aber dafür hole ich mir mit so einem "Jailbreak" eventuell andere Schwachstellen aufs Telefon/Pad. Ich zumindest bin nicht in der Lage den Quellcode (sofern er denn öffentlich ist) dieses Jailbreaks zu kapieren. Insofern ist das für mich keine Alternative da ich mit iOS eigentlich zufrieden bin (Ja, an alle Hater: Ich kann das beurteilen weil ich vorher ein Android-Gerät hatte )


----------



## fuelre (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

also wenn ich das so mache kommt bloß ein schwarzer bildschirm mit der info leiste oben! aber ich bekomme keine infos raus!

kann aber natürlich auch am Jailbreak liegen


----------



## ryzen1 (15. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja mag sein, aber dafür hole ich mir mit so einem "Jailbreak" eventuell andere Schwachstellen aufs Telefon/Pad. Ich zumindest bin nicht in der Lage den Quellcode (sofern er denn öffentlich ist) dieses Jailbreaks zu kapieren. Insofern ist das für mich keine Alternative da ich mit iOS eigentlich zufrieden bin (Ja, an alle Hater: Ich kann das beurteilen weil ich vorher ein Android-Gerät hatte )



Diese Schwachstellen holst du dir aber nur wenn du Apps aus unsicheren Quellen installierst. Und sobald du eine unsichere Quelle installierst, wird dir das angezeigt und du sogar noch gefragt ob man diese auch wirklich verwenden will.


----------



## Sieben (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

@Threadersteller:

Kannst ja noch angeben, was man alles tun kann, falls das Iphone wirklich ungewollt den Besitzer wechseln sollte 

Ansonsten: Ist gut zu wissen, dass soetwas möglich ist, selbst wenn man keine kriminelle Energie aufweist. Wenn man ein "Gutmensch" ist,dann kann man auch so ein verlorenes Iphone seinem Besitzer zurückgeben, indem man einach n Kontakt anruft 

Fazit: Muss jeder selbst wissen, was er aus der News und dem gerade erworbenen Wissen macht


----------



## fire2002de (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



Sieben schrieb:


> @Threadersteller:
> 
> Wenn man ein "Gutmensch" ist,dann kann man auch so ein verlorenes Iphone seinem Besitzer zurückgeben, indem man einach n Kontakt anruft


 
jop selber schon erlebt ^^ er hat Natürlich einen guten Finderlohn bekommen ^^


----------



## GrannyStylez (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



dj*viper schrieb:


> und solange es kein fix seitens apple gibt, können jailbreaker die schwachstelle beheben.
> Sicherheit durch Jailbreak! disableEmergency “behebt” iOS 6 / 6.1 Lockscreen Passwort Schwachstelle! | apfeleimer


 
Danke dj*viper ! 

Funktioniert bei mir wieder korrekt.


----------



## Dan23 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Den Passcode kann man auch ohne dieses komplizierte Gedöns und vollautomatisch innerhalb von1-3 Minuten mit einem externen Programm knacken!
Und dann hat man zugriff auf alles!
Einfach mal googlen!
Diese News ist absolut wertlos da der Passcode nur 4-stellig ist und mit einer einfachen Bruteforce -Attacke geknackt werden kann!


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Den Passcode kann man auch ohne dieses komplizierte Gedöns und vollautomatisch innerhalb von1-3 Minuten mit einem externen Programm knacken!
> Und dann hat man zugriff auf alles!
> Einfach mal googlen!
> Diese News ist absolut wertlos da der Passcode nur 4-stellig ist und mit einer einfachen Bruteforce -Attacke geknackt werden kann!


 

Diese News handelt sich schlicht und einfach um die Lücke im iOS 6.1.1. Es geht nicht darum das Handy zu hacken oder wie das am besten zu machen ist. Ist uns auch klar, dass es solche Tools wie du sagst  gibt die jeder 1 Klässler bedienen kann.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Der TE hat sich bitte auch an die Regeln zu halten und auf die Wortwahl zu achten.


----------



## Dan23 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Brauchst die Leute nicht beleidigen und dir auch nicht auf den Schlips getreten fuehlen wenn du hier so nutzlose News verfasst!
Der einzige der hier die Sachen nicht versteht, scheinst du zu sein!
Diese Sicherheitsluecken sind schon seit Ewigkeiten bekannt und noch immer nicht geschlossen!
Und auch der 4-stellige Passcode ist schon eine Sicherheitsluecke!


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Brauchst die Leute nicht beleidigen und dir auch nicht auf den Schlips getreten fuehlen wenn du hier so nutzlose News verfasst!
> Der einzige der hier die Sachen nicht versteht, scheinst du zu sein!
> Diese Sicherheitsluecken sind schon seit Ewigkeiten bekannt und noch immer nicht geschlossen!
> Und auch der 4-stellige Passcode ist schon eine Sicherheitsluecke!


 
Ich wollte dich nicht beleidigen, verstehe nur die Logik deiner Beiträge nicht so ganz, ansonsten verstehe ich so einiges schon ganz gut.
Diese Sicherheitslücke wurde einen Tag zuvor bekannt, nachdem ich diese News erfasst habe. Etwas übertrieben "seit Ewigkeiten" zu behaupten.
Dass sie noch nicht geschlossen ist, und in Zukunft ein Fix per Update nachgeschoben wird habe ich ja in der News bereits geschrieben. 
Ja klar ist es eine Sicherheitslücke, behaupte ich irgendetwas anderes? Das ist ja die Thematik in dieser News.
Erklär mir doch einmal warum diese News nutzlos ist?


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Februar 2013)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Die Meldungen im Netz zu dem Thema sind auch nur 2-3 Tage alt, von daher ist deine News auf jeden Fall aktuell


----------



## AeroX (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

das update nervt schon ne ganze weile.. villt kommt ja noch eins um damit die sicherheitslücke zu schließen.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Februar 2013)

Angeblich soll iOS 6.1.2 nächste Woche kommen und den Bug beheben.


----------



## AeroX (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Das klingt doch gut.  Villt stelle ich dann auch einen sperrcode ein. Das Ding könnte ja doch mal verloren gehen


----------



## evolution (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Es gibt noch eine andere Möglichkeit

How To Bypass iOS 6.1 Passcode Lock And View iPhone - YouTube

Wer weiß wieviele Schwachstellen es noch gibt.


----------



## kühlprofi (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



evolution schrieb:


> Es gibt noch eine andere Möglichkeit
> 
> How To Bypass iOS 6.1 Passcode Lock And View iPhone - YouTube
> 
> Wer weiß wieviele Schwachstellen es noch gibt.


 
Das ist ja echt krass . Solche Programmierfehler dürften mMn nicht auftauchen, bzw. müssten bei tiefgründigen Tests doch auffallen.


----------



## target2804 (18. Februar 2013)

Wer sich über sowas aufregt, darf kein Windows benutzen


----------



## kühlprofi (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



target2804 schrieb:


> Wer sich über sowas aufregt, darf kein Windows benutzen



Ja hat schon was, probier mal beim Windows: beim Login drei Mal auf Abbrechen drücken, Bildschrim ab und anschalten


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

Die Möglichkeiten zur Qualitäts- und Sicherheitsprüfung sind, was die Quantität angeht, bei jedem Hersteller halt arg begrenzt. Manches wird dadurch leider erst aufgedeckt, wenn die Software millionenfach in Gebrauch ist.
Was bei mir persönlich aktuell extrem negativ auffällt ist Java für OSX. Da gibt es wirklich ein Sicherheitsleck mach dem anderen.


----------



## kühlprofi (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeiten zur Qualitäts- und Sicherheitsprüfung sind, was die Quantität angeht, bei jedem Hersteller halt arg begrenzt. Manches wird dadurch leider erst aufgedeckt, wenn die Software millionenfach in Gebrauch ist.
> Was bei mir persönlich aktuell extrem negativ auffällt ist Java für OSX. Da gibt es wirklich ein Sicherheitsleck mach dem anderen.



Ja da hast du leider Recht. Man sieht es ja immer wieder, selbst bei Loginprozeduren für Router gibt es krasse Sicherheitslecks, wie z.B. unverschlüsselte root-Kennwörter etc.
Das ist natürlich unschön mit den Javalücken. Aber ich glaube es liegt weniger an OSX als an Java selbst. Bald monatlich wird einem empfohlen, Java einfach zu deaktivieren, wenn man es nicht benötigt - weil sie wieder eine kritische Sicherheitslücke gefunden haben.


----------



## moboKiller (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Ich hab n 4rer und noch 6.0.1 drauf einfach weil ich zu faul war das Update runterzuladen jetz weiß ich auch wieso es in besonderen Fällen gut ist faul zu sein


----------



## PornoStyle (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

also ich weis nicht was die meisten haben ich habs bei mir auch versucht funktioniert nicht


----------



## hendrosch (18. Februar 2013)

Sehe ich das falsch oder geht das beim iP4 eh nicht bei mir kommt am Ende statt den Kontakten ein schwarzer Bildschirm und der Homebutton führt zurück zur Passcode Eingabe. 
Das trat leider schon öfter auf wurde aber immer schnell mit einem SW Update behoben. Nicht desto trotz ist ein iP deutlich sicherer als ein Android Handy.


----------



## kühlprofi (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Sehe ich das falsch oder geht das beim iP4 eh nicht bei mir kommt am Ende statt den Kontakten ein schwarzer Bildschirm und der Homebutton führt zurück zur Passcode Eingabe.
> Das trat leider schon öfter auf wurde aber immer schnell mit einem SW Update behoben. Nicht desto trotz ist ein iP deutlich sicherer als ein Android Handy.



Kommt auf die iOS Version an. Die früheren Fehler der Passcodesperre wurden damals bereits mit einem Update gefixt. Aktuell scheint das Problem beim iOS 6.1.1 aufzutauchen.

Man kann sich nie sicher sein was sicher ist .


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Man kann sich nie sicher sein was sicher ist .



Leider nicht, nein
Man kann eigentlich immer nur hoffen, dass man selber mal nicht negativ durch so was beeinträchtigt wird, indem man z.B. sein iPhone verliert und der tolle Passcode nutzlos ist.


----------



## SaftSpalte (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Nicht desto trotz ist ein iP deutlich sicherer als ein Android Handy.      WHAT ?



Was für ein unötiges thema . wiederum versucht jemand apple vs Android ...    Falls ich mein Samsung verlier ,könnte man 30 minuten lang rumdaddeln bis ich es gesperrt habe . Falls es an ist ,stehe ich in den nächsten 15 min vor deiner tür . Nein , Internet kann man bei mir nicht ausschalten . Alles andere ist einfach einstellungssache . Würde sicherlich auch mit einem Iphone gehen (Ist ja auch kein schlechtes teil)

Sicherlich macht man kein großes geschäft mit smartphone klau . Dazu sollte jeder , einen IQ von 50  haben ,um zu verstehen das die Balance zu hoch sei :       Geld / Erwicht zu werden

Jeder weiss auch das man sich nicht auf Standarts verlassen sollte . Für einen besseren schutz muss man selber sorgen . bzw einfach besser auf seine wertgegenstände achten ^^

gruß dominic


wat vergess :  Für die apple classic USER .  Fang bitte mit einer kleinigkeit mal an . Wenn man an einem Tisch sitzt ,wird Provokant sein Iphone offengelegt .(Der Klassiker xD ) Lasst es bitte einfach in der Tasche ! 

Das tragt dazu bei das es geklaut wird .. ich sag das nicht weil ich Android fan bin , sondern weil ich es öfters an leib und seele spüre xD  

uund bitte nicht diskutieren was besser ist . Jedem seins .


----------



## Lexx (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Das tragt dazu bei das es geklaut wird .. ich sag das nicht weil ich Android fan bin , sondern weil ich es öfters an leib und seele spüre xD


 Wie oft wird/wurde dir ein iPhone geklaut.. ?

Is iPhone weg, gestehlen ganze Leben.. ! 
Unternehmen was.. sonst hole Polzei.. ?


----------



## dj*viper (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

ist doch jetzt alles egal leute.

ios 6.1.2 ist raus. aber der lockscreen bug ist noch nicht behoben. nur der exchange bug ist behoben.

und das beste: JB weiterhin möglich mit evasion


----------



## SaftSpalte (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

sicherlich wird das auch noch passieren das der lockscreenbug behoben wird .. aber erst mit nem neuen update xD


----------



## SaftSpalte (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



Lexx schrieb:


> Wie oft wird/wurde dir ein iPhone geklaut.. ?
> 
> Is iPhone weg, gestehlen ganze Leben.. !
> Unternehmen was.. sonst hole Polzei.. ?




in meinem freundschaftlreis gar nicht . man hört ja ab und zu mal was . aber bis jetzt mal nichts .. vorher viel ein iphone auf den boden, bevor es geklaut wird ..

also alle mal locker bleiben .


----------



## Knappknacks (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Echt bitter. war aber von Apple auch nicht anders zu erwarten. die haben doch in jedem OS ne extreme Lücke. vorallem isses bitter wenn man dann für so ein Bullshit Handy 700€ bezahlt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Ist ja okay dass du das Handy nicht magst, aber es deswegen als Bullshit zu betiteln finde ich nicht angemessen. Und auch nicht jede Android und Windows Version ist perfekt, bei Windows zum Beispiel kommen ja auch ständig Updates


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Vertu setzt ja auch auf Android, aber zum Glück läuft das ja komplett ohne Fehler und Lücken. Wäre ja auch blöd bei diesen preiswerten Smartphones.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



fuelre schrieb:


> also wenn ich das so mache kommt bloß ein schwarzer bildschirm mit der info leiste oben! aber ich bekomme keine infos raus!
> 
> kann aber natürlich auch am Jailbreak liegen


 
Bei mir geht es auch nicht..., bei mir ist aber kein Jailbreak drauf... also liegts nicht daran ^^


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es auch nicht..., bei mir ist aber kein Jailbreak drauf... also liegts nicht daran ^^



Kombination richtig gemacht??


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Kombination richtig gemacht??


 
jap, hab ich. Ich habs auch mehrmals versucht, geht nicht^^


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> jap, hab ich. Ich habs auch mehrmals versucht, geht nicht^^



Ok, umso besser für dich , Welche iOS Version hast du denn genau?


----------



## Rurdo (1. März 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Wenn ich das mache kommt nur ein Blackscreen, mehr nicht!
Isn Iphone 5 auf 6.1.2 mit Jailbreak
Dann bin ich ja mal erleichtert^^ auch wenn mir so schnell niemand mein Handy klaut


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. März 2013)

Meine Version ist 6.1.2


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*

Wir sind doch jetzt über 6.1 hinaus oder? Dürfte doch jetzt gefixt sein.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. März 2013)

*AW: iOS 6.1: iPhone Code-Sperre lässt sich leicht umgehen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Wir sind doch jetzt über 6.1 hinaus oder? Dürfte doch jetzt gefixt sein.


 
Aktuell ist man jetzt bei der 6.1.2 daher sollte es nicht mehr gehen


----------

